# VSL "Synchron FX Strings I" is coming soon.



## edgar_hsu (May 18, 2018)

Does anyone know about this!?


----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2018)

edgar_hsu said:


> Does anyone know about this!?



Did you dream about this ?

Oh.. sorry about that comment,  I see it on their FB page now.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Eptesicus (May 18, 2018)

They should get the first library sorted before doing anything else.


----------



## Critz (May 18, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Did you dream about this ?


There's a clear teaser about that on facebook


----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2018)

Critz said:


> There's a clear teaser about that on facebook



Oh.. on facebook ! I see it now. 

FX Strings 1, so they might also release a FX Strings 2 later on, I also wonder if this is a Synchron Library, or based on their older silent stage ? 

Here is the link to the FB video teaser, now that's quite unexpected from VSL, especially given they have not yet released the Synchron Strings Player, or Synchron Stirngs 2, Synchron Solo Strings, Syn. Chamber Strings, ...etc.


----------



## C-Wave (May 18, 2018)

Actually quite expected.. Paul isinuated to it during last NAMM presentation.


----------



## Eptesicus (May 18, 2018)

I would prefer it if they spent the time and money re-recording the legato.....you know, to back up their marketing that it was going to be "legato re-invented".

They can have all the fancy effects in the world but if their legato strings are broken, the Synchron series will no doubt fail.

The teaser admittedly sounds great though, i will give them that.


----------



## C-Wave (May 18, 2018)

Is this going to be another 150-page thread?


----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> Is this going to be another 150-page thread?



Hopefully not.


----------



## Piotrek K. (May 18, 2018)

I have to say that teaser sounds awesome. And we already know that Synchron Strings are very capable of bringing dead and cold sound better than any other library - this one might work ;D


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 18, 2018)

Well if that's the actual sound of the library, it sounds fantastic. But I'd rather have them record more articulations for SyS. Like spiccato, col legno or portamento.


----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2018)

Remember, the key word here is ... *Soon *


----------



## Critz (May 19, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. on facebook ! I see it now.
> 
> FX Strings 1, so they might also release a FX Strings 2 later on, I also wonder if this is a Synchron Library, or based on their older silent stage ?
> 
> Here is the link to the FB video teaser, now that's quite unexpected from VSL, especially given they have not yet released the Synchron Strings Player, or Synchron Stirngs 2, Synchron Solo Strings, Syn. Chamber Strings, ...etc.



The video clearly claims Synchron FX strings


----------



## Tfis (May 19, 2018)

Useless without player


----------



## fiestared (May 19, 2018)

edgar_hsu said:


> Does anyone know about this!?


Maybe something like : Novo Intimate and Rhythmic textures, Spitfire Audio Evos,or 8Dio Cage...


----------



## good (May 19, 2018)

Teaser.


----------



## fiestared (May 19, 2018)

good said:


> Teaser.



Sounds like Spitfire Audio Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evos...


----------



## Cartoon (May 19, 2018)

Tfis said:


> Useless without player


Maybe that means. That the Synchron player is close to be ready!


----------



## suchtreble (May 19, 2018)

I hope they are playable and not just a set of random fx


----------



## Leo (May 19, 2018)

In this sound is too much reverb. But otherwise it's pure provocation. It makes us - Synchron Strings 1 users look pitiful!


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2018)

It's on their website now !

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Synchron_Package/Synchron_FX_Strings_I


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 19, 2018)

It sounds that Synchron Player is ready, too.


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2018)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> It sounds that Synchron Player is ready, too.



I don't know if the* Synchron FX Strings 1* *Player*, is the same as their *Synchron Strings 1 Player*, If the Synchron Strings 1 Player was ready, they would have released it, but I think they are not ready to release it, hopefully it will be out in the next few weeks, this month would be very nice, but if they have to delay the release until June, then we don't have a choice but wait.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 19, 2018)

I am just excited and surprised. Yesterday they posted FX Strings on Facebook with "coming soon" and one day later it's there. This is very fast. 

@muziksculp 
Probably, you're right. I was only wondering, because on both product sites (Synchron Strings, FX Strings) the software is called "Synchron Player" without any addition in the name. Maybe it's the same player, maybe not.


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2018)

Actually, we now know that VSL is actively developing some new Synchron Strings Libraries, other than Synchron Strings 1, so hopefully we will see Synchron Chamber Strings 1, maybe Synchron Solo Strings, and other Synchron Strings Libraries in the near future.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 19, 2018)

And, of course, brass and woodwinds.


----------



## ctsai89 (May 19, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> Is this going to be another 150-page thread?



Most likely all negativity this time round.. pretty sad to be honest.


----------



## C-Wave (May 19, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Where would you buy this in North America to get the best price? Can’t see it yet at JRRshop.


You'll probably have to wait till Monday.. but I don’t like the 17% discount.. not in a hurry. Probably will see a 25% discount later this year.


----------



## Dear Villain (May 19, 2018)

I think it's funny how so many people are complaining about the quality of the Synchron Strings I, as well as the still-not-released player, and yet, VSL announces a new Synchron Strings product, and everybody can't wait to order. I guess this is why companies don't feel pressured to deliver on their promises...as long as there are willing customers, and enough of them to make their ventures profitable, they'll continue to do things the way they are. In this case, it's not the "squeaky wheel gets the grease", it's the "squeaky wheel pays for the grease, doesn't get it on time, and then pays for more grease."


----------



## Sovereign (May 19, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> I think it's funny how so many people are complaining about the quality of the Synchron Strings I, as well as the still-not-released player, and yet, VSL announces a new Synchron Strings product, and everybody can't wait to order.


Everybody? Really? How many here are ordering then?


----------



## Dear Villain (May 19, 2018)

You are, Sovereign, aren't you?


----------



## Sovereign (May 19, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> You are, Sovereign, aren't you?


----------



## rottoy (May 19, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I think so too. But they said it was recorded with 50 mics, so hopefully there are much drier options.


One close, 49 left in the hallway bathroom?
_"I think I prefer Stall 4 over Stall 1, it purveys the majestic lows of the brown note better."_


----------



## rottoy (May 19, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Ha! Are you doubtful that aside from a close mic, the rest of the positions in the stage will be too reverberant?


Until I hear the bottle mic placed under the bass section, I'm going to go with; Yes.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 19, 2018)

I find it quite bewildering that it comes with the Synchron Player, while it's still not even available for the regular Synchron Strings and Percussion. What's going on there?

But hey, what about the library itself? I just watched the walkthrough video. This thing sounds truly impressive, and it's surprisingly playable and flexible for an FX library.


----------



## rottoy (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 19, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I find it quite bewildering that it comes with the Synchron Player, while it's still not even available for the regular Synchron Strings and Percussion. What's going on there?



Here is what Paul said in the forum:
We're very proud to announce Synchron FX Strings I, with a brand-new approach that is the perfect product to get to know the new features of our Synchon Player Software! (...) SYNCHRON STRINGS I UPDATE: The content for Synchron Strings I is currently in preparation for release and we are confident that we can add the Synchron Strings I download files very soon.

So the Player is ready, right?


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2018)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Here is what Paul said in the forum:
> We're very proud to announce Synchron FX Strings I, with a brand-new approach that is the perfect product to get to know the new features of our Synchon Player Software! (...) SYNCHRON STRINGS I UPDATE: The content for Synchron Strings I is currently in preparation for release and we are confident that we can add the Synchron Strings I download files very soon.
> 
> So the Player is ready, right?



Interesting feedback from Paul, I wonder if the content of Synchron Strings 1 has been edited, or added to, for the official release with Synchron Strings 1 Player, to provide more articulations, improvements to the legato functionality, and possibly other refinements that were needed.


----------



## Leo (May 19, 2018)

we listen yeh, so now VSL decided going with spitfire way, interesting
maybe they surprised and during breaks (when seriously record FX) they re-recorded synchron str 1


----------



## tmhuud (May 19, 2018)

Very odd. I guess its the Stage. It is sort of unfortunate as there IS definitely a good market for dryer samples.


----------



## HBen (May 19, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting feedback from Paul, I wonder if the content of Synchron Strings 1 has been edited, or added to, for the official release with Synchron Strings 1 Player, to provide more articulations, improvements to the legato functionality, and possibly other refinements that were needed.



Synchron Strings I is again at promotional price for 817 euros, does it mean that something is going to be improved this time?


----------



## Leo (May 19, 2018)

synchron player. Or we don't lose hope for new material........for syn str 1


----------



## muziksculp (May 19, 2018)

It's not a library I need right now. I would have rather seen VSL release their Synchron Strings 1 Player, then VSL Synchron Chamber Strings 1, Synchron Solo Strings 1, ...etc. Also Synchron Brass, Synchron Woodwinds. 

I personally don't think there was an urgent need to release a Synchron FX Strings 1 library at this point in time, given that the core of the Synchron Orchestra is missing.


----------



## Piotrek K. (May 19, 2018)

Ok, I'm very, very confused now in terms of Synchron Player. So Synchron Strings FX has Synchron Player already, but people who trusted VSL X months ago are still waiting? Gotta love those face slaps ;D Hopefully this is the last one...


----------



## antcarrier (May 19, 2018)

Well I certainly won't be buying this. I'm a but disappointed that VSL would waste time to make a library in this way, where multiple secions are recorded at once playing pre recorded phrases. As a fan, this is the last thing I want to see them doing - and hope that we never see a similarly recorded fx strings 2.
Traditionally, VSL libraries are about having control of your sections and players - for creating your own sounds.
VSL, please just improve the normal synchron strings and add divisi so that we can make our own fx, or (even better) add articulations and velocity layers to dimension strings. This is a step backwards IMO.


----------



## C-Wave (May 19, 2018)

antcarrier said:


> Well I certainly won't be buying this. I'm a but disappointed that VSL would waste time to make a library in this way, where multiple secions are recorded at once playing pre recorded phrases. As a fan, this is the last thing I want to see them doing - and hope that we never see a similarly recorded fx strings 2.
> Traditionally, VSL libraries are about having control of your sections and players - for creating your own sounds.
> VSL, please just improve the normal synchron strings and add divisi so that we can make our own fx, or (even better) add articulations and velocity layers to dimension strings. This is a step backwards IMO.


+1. At first glance i thought this was the extended articuations.. nah!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 20, 2018)

antcarrier said:


> Well I certainly won't be buying this. I'm a but disappointed that VSL would waste time to make a library in this way, where multiple secions are recorded at once playing pre recorded phrases. As a fan, this is the last thing I want to see them doing - and hope that we never see a similarly recorded fx strings 2.
> Traditionally, VSL libraries are about having control of your sections and players - for creating your own sounds.
> VSL, please just improve the normal synchron strings and add divisi so that we can make our own fx, or (even better) add articulations and velocity layers to dimension strings. This is a step backwards IMO.



Can't agree. Why shouldn't VSL create a FX library that gives you access to sounds and playing techniques that simply aren't possible to create with standard string libraries? It's another tool in the box and they way they did this library is the correct way to go about these kinds of sounds. There is no point in creating separate sections for this kind of stuff, and judging from the possibilities demonstrated in the walkthrough, this library offers tons of ways to be creative with the samples instead of just firing them off as one-shots, or mangling sounds randomly - like many other FX libraries have been doing. I really don't see this criticism as valid.

Now, seeing that they in fact did have the string players in for new sessions does raise questions - why did they not bother to re-record some of the much-criticized stuff from SyS, or record some of the missing articulations for that library instead? That's a whole different discussion, but it doesn't take away from the FX Strings themselves, and I would find it sad and also a bit stupid if it ended up being scoffed at by people because of their frustrations with the previous release.


----------



## MatFluor (May 20, 2018)

I'm a sucker for nice FX. But I'll hold.

Honestly - I'm playing the long game here - currently I have the full SPitfire orchestra - but I could see myself going Synchron in 2-3 years once it's complete and a reasonable discount hits.

But I like some of the FX and their sound from the walkthrough.


----------



## Eptesicus (May 20, 2018)

The intro discount seems a tad low does it not? I would be wary about them slapping a 25% off on it within a few months as they often do 25% off promotions on certain ranges/products.

Also, are parts tempo synced or is there some kind of arpegiator type thing? The demo track vertigo ( which is a really nice track) on their site sounds like there is.


----------



## Sovereign (May 20, 2018)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Here is what Paul said in the forum:
> We're very proud to announce Synchron FX Strings I, with a brand-new approach that is the perfect product to get to know the new features of our Synchon Player Software! (...) SYNCHRON STRINGS I UPDATE: The content for Synchron Strings I is currently in preparation for release and we are confident that we can add the Synchron Strings I download files very soon.
> 
> So the Player is ready, right?


Well looks like Paul is ignoring the questions asked about this particular statement. Promoting their FX strings while the original is still half-crippled and going out of your way to answer questions is just not a good thing to do IMO.


----------



## Salorom (May 20, 2018)

I am thinking the reason we see this library come with the new player while those who bought SyS 1 are still left waiting might be good news.

The fact that the Yamaha CFX and Sy FX S 1 both came with the Synchron player leads me to believe the software part has now been ready for some time, and VSL didn’t release it for strategic reasons.

Maybe they did go with new recordings for SyS 1 and are now implementing them, hence the long delay. Then they have their customers download the additional content as a mere compatibility update for the Synchron player, so it doesn’t look like they’ve spent that much time actually fixing the library. And when the legato sounds so nice at last everyone thinks the player was definitely the missing piece.

This is all pure speculation but I do hope I’m right. I’d rather have it that way than being stuck with both a library that is half broken + a slap in my face as a customer.


----------



## HBen (May 20, 2018)

Salorom said:


> I am thinking the reason we see this library come with the new player while those who bought SyS 1 are still left waiting might be good news.
> 
> The fact that the Yamaha CFX and Sy FX S 1 both came with the Synchron player leads me to believe the software part has now been ready for some time, and VSL didn’t release it for strategic reasons.
> 
> ...



Paul stated as below, so it is very promising that we will have a new sample content for SyS I:

Yes, that's because you will need brand-new sample content that is packed in a new format. We are just preparing that data for you. 

So there will be another download for Synchron Strings I and Synchron Percussion I, which will work with the new Synchron Player. 

And once this sample content is available, you will also have access to the Synchron Player download.


----------



## erica-grace (May 20, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Can't agree. Why shouldn't VSL create a FX library that gives you access to sounds and playing techniques that simply aren't possible to create with standard string libraries? It's another tool in the box and they way they did this library is the correct way to go about these kinds of sounds. There is no point in creating separate sections for this kind of stuff, and judging from the possibilities demonstrated in the walkthrough, this library offers tons of ways to be creative with the samples instead of just firing them off as one-shots, or mangling sounds randomly - like many other FX libraries have been doing. I really don't see this criticism as valid.



Agreed  There are certain things you can simply not do with individual samples. This gives you the opportunity to do some of these things.


----------



## wbacer (May 20, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I misheard Paul saying "fifteen" mics as "fifty" mics. My bad.
> 
> I also thought I heard the "Hades" variation as "Tardis" in the walkthrough and thought it was a bizarre Dr. Who reference.
> 
> I find these Yanni and Laurel situations cropping up more and more in my life. I must be getting older.


From the VSL website,
*50 Microphones – 50 Musicians*
We spared no effort recording _Synchron FX Strings I_, using dedicated close microphones for each player of the string orchestra. For easy handling, you have quick access to six stereo down-mixes of these individual close mic signals (Violins 1 & 2, Violas 1 & 2, Cellos, Double Basses). Due to the comprehensive selection of further stereo and room mic arrays you can create your individual string ensemble sound in stereo, 5.1 surround, or even 9.1 immersive audio format, using the player’s full-fledged mixer.


----------



## Critz (May 20, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> But hey, what about the library itself? I just watched the walkthrough video. This thing sounds truly impressive, and it's surprisingly playable and flexible for an FX library.



Really? Playable? Why, because you can press a button and listen to the sample? Is this playable for you?
Why doesn't it offer a sort of playable glissandi, like OT for istance. 2018 and still not playable fx where you can adjust easily the lenght you need.


----------



## Critz (May 20, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I think it's playable in the sense that you can crossfade easily between the numerous variations on an articulation, and also between the bow styles, and presumably also the dynamic layer. Maybe that's enough to classify it as playable -- like NI Thrill is "playable" for that reason -- compared to one-shot phrases which is what most other FX libraries offer.


I personally dislike NI Thrill (just heard demos and walkthrough) but I've got what you mean. 
Afaik the only fx libraries there are really playable are OT ones : spheres and BST expansions.
It's true, the crossfades help a bit, but it would be better to have controls to set the lenght according to measures or beat (like the lenght control in NI Rise and Hit). The sampler should than choose the best sample according to beats and bpm and stretch it as needed.
That's what I expect from a modern fx library, not a bunch of recorded phrases. We don't need a sampler for that, just give us wavs in a folder


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 20, 2018)

Critz said:


> Really? Playable? Why, because you can press a button and listen to the sample? Is this playable for you?
> Why doesn't it offer a sort of playable glissandi, like OT for istance. 2018 and still not playable fx where you can adjust easily the lenght you need.



Bohoo, waaah ...


----------



## C-Wave (May 20, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> Well looks like Paul is ignoring the questions asked about this particular statement. Promoting their FX strings while the original is still half-crippled and going out of your way to answer questions is just not a good thing to do IMO.


Hey sovreign, that doesn’t sound like an innocent statement to me. You’re confusing me with that picture


----------



## C-Wave (May 20, 2018)

Personally, I am guessing that the the Synchron Strings 1 new content might very well have the same mic’s layout as FX Strings 1, not new legato recordings


----------



## Cartoon (May 20, 2018)

On their Facebook page they wrote:" Glad you like it! Synchron Player is already included with Synchron FX Strings I. The sample content for all Synchron Strings I users is currently in preparation. It won't be long."

So yes the Synchron player is ready!


----------



## romantic (May 20, 2018)

Monday is public holiday in Austria (however this does not mean that they really don't work at VSL ...)


----------



## Sovereign (May 21, 2018)

romantic said:


> Monday is public holiday in Austria (however this does not mean that they really don't work at VSL ...)


Would surprise me if it turned up today.


----------



## romantic (May 21, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> Would surprise me if it turned up today.


Well if you check the forum how often somebody answers on weekend or during night ...


----------



## fiestared (May 21, 2018)

romantic said:


> Well if you check the forum how often somebody answers on weekend or during night ...


I would not like to work for their boss...


----------



## jamwerks (May 21, 2018)

From the wording of the promotion, it sounds as if they did some "renovations" to the Synchron Studio before the FX recordings (and after the Strings I recordings?).


----------



## romantic (May 21, 2018)

fiestared said:


> I would not like to work for their boss...


If your work is your passion, why not?
Do you think that Hans Zimmers Team (to just name one) is stopping work after 8 hours?


----------



## cadenzajon (May 21, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Might be better to wait, like you suggest. It’s available at JRR now for $294 US. No additional discount beyond the intro price. VSL has it a few dollars cheaper for $288 US.



If you're looking for an extra discount to sweeten the deal and have your eye other VSL products as well (like the new CFX), I have a few spare $500 VSL vouchers from JRRShop that I'll make available at 25% off (the cost I got them for). PM me if interested.


----------



## Eptesicus (May 21, 2018)

Yeh, they sound good, but not at that price.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 21, 2018)

romantic said:


> If your work is your passion, why not?
> Do you think that Hans Zimmers Team (to just name one) is stopping work after 8 hours?



To me that's all BS, if I'm to be honest. In today's society, everyone is going on about "passion" and all this shit. Everyone's so passionate, everyone's found their true calling, everybody's having so much fun. Motivational quotes everywhere. Yeah right.

Being a programmer guy in the middle of the famous "crunch", working on some complex, 7 months overdue piece of software, or editing millions of samples to no end - pretty sure that's a ton of work and not pleasure and hedonism. I'm also sure that when you're working at Remote Control, you're not staying for another 6 hours because it's all games 'n cheer and laughter at uncle Hans' funhouse, but because you finally made it into Hollywood and you don't wanna fuck it up.

I have a few passions in my life, but honestly I don't wanna do any of these things for 8+ hours straight if I don't have to. Let's be honest: when you're getting shit done, only a certain limited part of it is being passionate and playful and creative and whatnot, and all the rest is discipline, dilligence, focus and hard work - professionalism.

I was often surprised to receive support replies from VSL staff on weekends or holidays. I don't know what kind of contracts they have. Perhaps it's not a standard 40 hour week, monday to friday, 9 to 5 thing. But I do hope they're not slaving away.

Hey VSL guys, I know I've been whining about the Player still not being ready, but just to make this clear: I'd never expect you to work 7 days a week so that I can use your string library earlier.


----------



## fiestared (May 21, 2018)

romantic said:


> If your work is your passion, why not?
> Do you think that Hans Zimmers Team (to just name one) is stopping work after 8 hours?





romantic said:


> If your work is your passion, why not?
> Do you think that Hans Zimmers Team (to just name one) is stopping work after 8 hours?


If you read correctly, I wrote "FOR THEIR BOSS" Understand ? How is this possible people judge so fast about a small and ironic answer, and give advice to a guy they don't know ? Think twice before writing, OK ?


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 21, 2018)

This library is quite a radical departure for VSL. They've never done this sort of performance library before (i.e. having musicians actually perform written parts of compositions). I kind of assumed that there were philosophically against doing this sort of thing. If you use this sort of content, it gets into the murky area of being a chunk of library music, and not your composition.


----------



## jamwerks (May 21, 2018)

Tough competition now with so many owning Albion 5, OA stuff, etc...


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 21, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I wondering if VSL’s brand is so specific, as you suggest, that this library isn’t going to do so well for them.
> 
> Judging only from this thread, die hard VSL users don’t seem tremendously excited about it.
> 
> ...



Could be that VSL's business people have decided they can't afford NOT to get into this to broaden their product base. If it's taught us anything, I think the recent releases of the VSL Synchron Strings and HZ Strings has shown that it's tough to come out with a new nuts-and-bolts string library and have a product that's dramatically better than anything that's come before it. We've had companies recording string libraries for a long time now, and previous efforts were done very well. It's going to be tough to come out with a new product of that nature and totally surprise and astonish the market (barring some really new and breakthrough technology). The celebrity branding (Hans Zimmer Strings, Eric Whitacre Choir, Kenny G Soprano Sax, etc.) will be the last marketing frontier.


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 21, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Tough competition now with so many owning Albion 5, OA stuff, etc...



Not necessarily, if you're getting paid to create content and want some fresh sounds. What they're charging is cheap compared what it would cost to hire players and a studio to do that. And, there are no royalties to be paid. If you have professional use for it, it's a bargain.


----------



## ka00 (May 21, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Maybe something like : Novo Intimate and Rhythmic textures, Spitfire Audio Evos,or 8Dio Cage...



The more I listen to the walkthrough, the more it seems like a combination of everything you mentioned (though I don’t know anything about Cage) plus the addition of very cool glissandi variations that the Evos and the Novo packs don’t have.

It also has a much grander and more diffuse sound than the IT/RT material due to player numbers, hall and mic’ing presumably.

The wash of reverb on some of the trem articulations reminds me a bit of HZS actually, and that’s a sound I don’t currently have as I haven’t bought HZS.


----------



## romantic (May 22, 2018)

Email to [email protected] normaly works superfast (I received the synchron piano manual within minutes)


----------



## Eloy (May 23, 2018)

Synchron Strings FX 1 = WOW! 
The spherical texture variation high or low is beautiful and playable. The Synchron player (update your license software) interface is well done. I have Auddict, Olafur, Heavyocity (all have their good points) and this is simply organic (not something I would have ever used to describe VSL) and better. The only drawback to the player-it is not a stand alone and must be accessed through your DAW. Paul sent me an email saying they are working on it to be stand alone. This is how the Synchron strings should have rolled out.


----------



## ptram (May 23, 2018)

The first one to get it, please compare it to Spitfire's Albion IV Uist. I suspect they have a lot in common as for the target, but with a very different approach.

Paolo


----------



## fiestared (May 25, 2018)

Hey,
If you already have the Synchron Strings FX 1 standard edition, could you please tell us about the sound : wet, dry, both ? In all the demos, even in the superb "walkthrough of Amadeus 1" I find it sounds very "wet" "reverb ish..." not dry at all, so it seems difficult to integrate in a dry mix... Maybe it's me ?
- and what about the mics possibilities(standard edition) ?
-In the VI Pro, there was a "sequencer", is it still there in the Synchron player ? I imagine VSL will make a Synchron Pro later, any infos about that ? Lots of questions ! THANKS for your precious time if you can answer.


----------



## Cartoon (May 25, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Hey,
> If you already have the Synchron Strings FX 1 standard edition, could you please tell us about the sound : wet, dry, both ? In all the demos, even in the superb "walkthrough of Amadeus 1" I find it sounds very "wet" "reverb ish..." not dry at all, so it seems difficult to integrate in a dry mix... Maybe it's me ?
> - and what about the mics possibilities(standard edition) ?
> -In the VI Pro, there was a "sequencer", is it still there in the Synchron player ? I imagine VSL will make a Synchron Pro later, any infos about that ? Lots of questions ! THANKS for your precious time if you can answer.



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/synchron-fx-strings-1-walkthrough.71860/


----------



## fiestared (May 25, 2018)

Cartoon said:


> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/synchron-fx-strings-1-walkthrough.71860/


Yes, thanks, I even mentioned this walkthrough(not standard edition) in my post, but to me, it does not clearly answer about the sound.


----------



## Salorom (May 25, 2018)

The sound of this library is gorgeous. Legato worries aside, I think it is a pity VSL didn't go the 'organic' route with SyS 1. I hope they'll blend properly.


----------



## FabioA (May 25, 2018)

I had the strenght to skip the Synchron CFX (even if I would need that kind of piano in my template), but today I purchased Strings FX I (standard).

If you trust my word, it's a must buy. I think I will simply delete a couple of strings fx I have in my template because this one is simply better, easier to navigate, much more playable, and the new Synchron Player looks very promising and already impressive in terms of performances.


----------



## Cartoon (May 25, 2018)

FabioA said:


> I had the strenght to skip the Synchron CFX (even if I would need that kind of piano in my template), but today I purchased Strings FX I (standard).
> 
> If you trust my word, it's a must buy. I think I will simply delete a couple of strings fx I have in my template because this one is simply better, easier to navigate, much more playable, and the new Synchron Player looks very promising and already impressive in terms of performances.



Then you definitely have to buy Synchron CFX :D


----------



## FabioA (May 25, 2018)

Cartoon said:


> Then you definitely have to buy Synchron CFX :D


I really don't have that amount of space on my SSDs at the moment.
Also, we'll se also Synchron Stenway and Bosendorfer...so I know I could like one of that more :D


----------



## FabioA (May 26, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Curious if you also happen to own Symphobia 1 or 2, how does the selection of string FX there compare to Synchron FX?
> 
> Thanks



Any experience with Symphobia libraries, I'm sorry. 
But I think we're speaking about different leagues here. Probably we could compare Synchron Strings FX I with some Spitfire Orchestral libraries special FX libraries such us SS Evolution, Olafur Arnalds Evolutions, etc.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 26, 2018)

Anyone know if any of the articulations (like the glissandi and "rise and hit" articulations for example) are tempo synced to your host? That is one thing that bugged me about the old recorded runs and glisses, that even with VI Pro they were not able to be automatically synced to your DAW tempo - you had to fuss around with the time stretching in VI pro.

Also, the mic controls over the specific close mics (violin 1, violin 2, viola, etc) is AWESOME! Is that in both versions of the product?


----------



## tmhuud (May 26, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Curious if you also happen to own Symphobia 1 or 2, how does the selection of string FX there compare to Synchron FX?
> 
> Thanks


Can’t really compare them. Symphobia’s FX are static whereas with VSL’s your able to manipulate them to suit your taste. You can spend hours experimenting with them until you come up with something interesting and new. The different columns allow for a ‘roll the dice’ way of finding new and exciting devices.


----------



## Critz (May 27, 2018)

SomeGuy said:


> Anyone know if any of the articulations (like the glissandi and "rise and hit" articulations for example) are tempo synced to your host? That is one thing that bugged me about the old recorded runs and glisses, that even with VI Pro they were not able to be automatically synced to your DAW tempo - you had to fuss around with the time stretching in VI pro.
> 
> Also, the mic controls over the specific close mics (violin 1, violin 2, viola, etc) is AWESOME! Is that in both versions of the product?



No..not tempo Sync. And there's no stretch feature in Synchron Player at the moment (afaik).

Close Mics are awesome and different from what a close mic does generally. You can solo some close mics and get a totally new sound to play with.


----------



## fiestared (May 27, 2018)

Critz said:


> No..not tempo Sync. And there's no stretch feature in Synchron Player at the moment (afaik).
> 
> Close Mics are awesome and different from what a close mic does generally. You can solo some close mics and get a totally new sound to play with.


Hey,
So you have the full version ? Is it possible to get a"dry" sound with Synchron FX strings, I've listened to all the walkthrough and I can't really know. If I buy it, I'll buy the "standard" edition, any recommandation ? Thanks


----------



## Critz (May 27, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Hey,
> So you have the full version ? Is it possible to get a"dry" sound with Synchron FX strings, I've listened to all the walkthrough and I can't really know. If I buy it, I'll buy the "standard" edition, any recommandation ? Thanks


Yes full version. You should check the website to see if close mics are in the standard version as well. If so, yes, you can obtain a dry sound with the regular version as well.


----------



## mobileavatar (May 27, 2018)

Critz said:


> Yes full version.



If for stereo applications, would you recommend the standard or full version? For Synchron Piano, I find the extra mics really useful in shaping the sound (as there is extra close and mid), but I wonder whether same can be said for Synchron FX Strings.


----------



## FabioA (May 28, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I’ve never used Symphobia. Only know what I’ve seen from walkthroughs and it seems to have a fair bit of risers, runs, clusters and is on sale for the same price as Synchron FX currently.
> 
> Would you say they aren’t really comparable because Synchron FX is more weighed toward interesting string textures like the Spitfire Evos?
> 
> And compared to Evos, is Synchron an impressive addition for you?



It's different. The difference is pretty high. I don't think there are much stuff you would do with both libraries. It's most likely you would use Evos for certain writing (pads, Long notes), and Syn FX for other stuff. 
I can't advice which one to choose if you would like to purchase just one. It depends on your kind of writing and your actual template!


----------



## fiestared (May 30, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I can confirm that close mics are included in the standard version and also that you can obtain a relatively dry sound with this library. I was concerned that you couldn't based on the demos.


Thanks Ka00, and by the way according to their mail, the price at Time and Space is even better today... : "more when you use code TSMAY15 at the checkout today" The final price is 202€ !


----------



## fiestared (May 30, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Oh man, I wish I had known about that last night!!


Sorry for you !


----------



## heisenberg (May 30, 2018)

Looking more closely at the specs for this library. Can someone please clarify this for me. It appears the difference between std & full library is a handfull of mic positions that really affect the surround mic positions with the possible exception of position 9: High Stereo. Am I reading this correctly?

https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Synchron_Package/Synchron_FX_Strings_I#!Product_Info

Are there articulations that are left out of the standard library?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 30, 2018)

heisenberg said:


> Are there articulations that are left out of the standard library?



No, the good thing about the Synchron Series is that all articulations are identical. Only the microphones differ.


----------



## heisenberg (May 30, 2018)

Do the missing mic positions only have an an appreciable effect when you are running a surround setup?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (May 30, 2018)

Sorry, can't answer. Don't have the library, only Synchron Strings Standard.


----------



## composingkeys (May 30, 2018)

Hi Heisenberg,

The additional microphones in the Full Library are not only useful for surround but for stereo mixes as well. Think of them as additional options for your mix. Some of these extra mic positions from Full Library are included in the Standard but only as a down-mix via the Room Mix so no independant control.


----------



## heisenberg (May 30, 2018)

composingkeys said:


> The additional microphones in the Full Library are not only useful for surround but for stereo mixes as well. Think of them as additional options for your mix. Some of these extra mic positions from Full Library are included in the Standard but only as a down-mix via the Room Mix so no independant control.



Thanks for the clarification and important to know!


----------



## ka00 (May 30, 2018)

I just wanted to mention, there's a clarity to these close mics that I don't think I've heard in any other library I own. So far, the sound is top notch. The existing demos don't do it justice in terms of clarity.


----------



## heisenberg (May 30, 2018)

Is there anyone who is using the library with both the Synchron Player & VEPro on Windows? If so how well are things working?


----------



## FabioA (Jun 1, 2018)

So, while working for a proper track using also FX Strings I that I should finish soon, here's a test I did for whom asked about what was possible with standard edition and how dry were close mics. So the track starts with a single Synchron Player istance, Spherical Textur/Suspense/regular patch; the preset is the Wide Decca Tree which include the internal algorithmic reverb on top.
The second part is the same patch, but this time you have 5 different istances with Close Mics soloed (no additional reverb). That shows not only close mics are pretty dry, but also that these mics contain basically only the section they're meant for. So you can listen to just Cellos at the very beginning, then basses and finally violins and violas; the track ends with Violin 1 close mics only. This way you can control dynamic and shape the sound differently for every group.
That opens a lot of possibilities; I would say that even if the concept of this library is to have High and Low Strings (and that make the library much more easy and fast to work with) you can actually work with individual sections as well.
100% out of the box. Hope that helps.


----------



## fiestared (Jun 1, 2018)

FabioA said:


> So, while working for a proper track using also FX Strings I, here's a test I did for whom asked about what was possible with standard edition and how dry were close mics. So the track starts with a single Synchron Player istance, Spherical Textur/Suspense/regular patch; the preset is the Wide Decca Tree which include the internal algorithmic reverb on top.
> The second part is the same patch, but this time you have 5 different istances with Close Mics soloed (no additional reverb). That shows not only close mics are pretty dry, but also that these mics contain basically only the section they're meant for. So you can listen to just Cellos at the very beginning, then basses and finally violins and violas; the track ends with Violin 1 close mics only.
> That opens a lot of possibilities; I would say that even if the concept of this library is to have High and Low Strings (and that make the library much more easy and fast to work with) you can actually work with individual section as well.
> 100% out of the box. Hope that helps.



Thanks FabioA...


----------



## FabioA (Jun 1, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Thanks FabioA...


You're very welcome, just having fun with the library. I'm curious about your thoughts, of course.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 1, 2018)

So people should stop the glib and inaccurate comparison to EVO libraries. Thanks Fabio. Downloading the library now.


----------



## FabioA (Jun 1, 2018)

heisenberg said:


> So people should stop the glib and inaccurate comparison to EVO libraries. Thanks Fabio. Downloading the library now.


Hope you mean you're downloading FX Strings I and not EVO :°)


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 1, 2018)

FabioA said:


> Hope you mean you're downloading FX Strings I and not EVO :°)



Haha. No FX Strings. I already have all the EVOs.

To the other point, a couple of posts up. I can see the convenience of making comparisons to other libraries, especially in the beginning of a conversation on this topic or any topic. It is human nature but after a short amount of time it becomes abundantly clear that the two sets of libraries, are vastly different. FX Strings, may have been initially spurned on by the EVO series but the realization of it, in my mind, has way more in common with the musical vocabulary of the avant garde and other experimental twentieth century orchestral music than the stuff Spitfire did. Most importantly, it gives you a lot more tonal and performance control. The videos that VSL have done on FX Strings showcase how different a library it is. This brief one with Paul in it demonstrates this clearly.



It is unfortunate that VSL's initial teaser to this library was done up like a EVO fest which probably contributed to establishing the narrative that it is another EVO like library.

The 21 minute walkthrough video demonstrates again it is it's own library capable of quite a compositionally...


----------

